# Smoked leg of lamb



## bhambrewer (May 12, 2021)

Quite pleased with how this came out. Smoked for about 3 hours with lumpwood charcoal and pecan as the smoke source. Seasoning was basic, just salt and pepper. Finished off to 196F internal in the oven. 

Served with Kentucky black BBQ sauce. Yum, definitely doing again!


----------



## JLeonard (May 12, 2021)

Looks good! lamb is on my "to try" list.
Jim


----------



## bhambrewer (May 12, 2021)

you should, Jim. It's very different, and kinda expensive, though if you have a Restaurant Depot nearby it usually goes for around $4.1x / lb, which is significantly cheaper than most places.


----------



## Wurstmeister (May 12, 2021)

She is a work of art!!!  My mouth is watering just thinking about how soft and sweet that lamb must be. Thanks for sharing. 
John


----------



## sandyut (May 12, 2021)

I have never cooked lamb to that temp.  I always make medium rare - which my wife wont eat...but I can throw hers on the grill as needed.  Curious about cooking to 195.  was it still tender and juicy?


----------



## bhambrewer (May 12, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> She is a work of art!!!  My mouth is watering just thinking about how soft and sweet that lamb must be. Thanks for sharing.
> John



it wasn't *quite* at the "fall apart in your mouth" stage, but that was because I had to cut before it had the full 30 minute rest. Lesson learned for next time


----------



## bhambrewer (May 12, 2021)

sandyut said:


> I have never cooked lamb to that temp.  I always make medium rare - which my wife wont eat...but I can throw hers on the grill as needed.  Curious about cooking to 195.  was it still tender and juicy?



very tender and mostly juicy - because of time pressure (kiddo's bed time) I cut before it had properly rested and the slices from the middle were definitely less juicy than the outside slices, but it certainly wasn't "dry".


----------



## SmokinAl (May 12, 2021)

Well all I have to say that lamb looks delicious, but we cook ours rare. I have never had it cooked well done like that. Who knows I may like it better. I guess I will have to give it a try!
Al


----------



## sawhorseray (May 12, 2021)

I like lamb more on the rare side of life also, usually pull it off at around 135º. RAY


----------



## bhambrewer (May 12, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> I like lamb more on the rare side of life also, usually pull it off at around 135º. RAY



I am having fun playing around with the smoker and combined cooking methods. It allows me new ways to enjoy old favourites :)


----------



## bhambrewer (May 12, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Well all I have to say that lamb looks delicious, but we cook ours rare. I have never had it cooked well done like that. Who knows I may like it better. I guess I will have to give it a try!
> Al



I have had lamb many ways, from medium rare to sausage to curry. 

It's a very versatile meat, and I thank my wife for making me reassess lamb - too many childhood meals of cheap, chewy, greasy lamb chops put me off. Smoked lamb, or a lamb biryani, or lamb stew, have all made me change my mind :)


----------



## smokerjim (May 12, 2021)

Looks great!


----------



## normanaj (May 12, 2021)

I've smoked a lot of lamb and it would never occur to me to bring it that temp.If I did the people I've served it to would shoot me!


----------



## Aledavidov (May 12, 2021)

bhambrewer said:


> View attachment 496072
> 
> 
> Quite pleased with how this came out. Smoked for about 3 hours with lumpwood charcoal and pecan as the smoke source. Seasoning was basic, just salt and pepper. Finished off to 196F internal in the oven.
> ...


Looks great , I hope you know  about lymph node. If you remove lymph node from the leg  you will not smell lamb at all .


----------



## bhambrewer (May 12, 2021)

Aledavidov said:


> Looks great , I hope you know  about lymph node. If you remove lymph node from the leg  you will not smell lamb at all .



I haven't had any smell, possibly because it's boneless? But I don't mind gamy or funky, it's greasy that makes me heave.


----------



## bhambrewer (May 12, 2021)

normanaj said:


> I've smoked a lot of lamb and it would never occur to me to bring it that temp.If I did the people I've served it to would shoot me!



don't tell them


----------



## Aledavidov (May 12, 2021)

bhambrewer said:


> I haven't had any smell, possibly because it's boneless? But I don't mind gamy or funky, it's greasy that makes me heave.


It’s great to hear . I’m from Central Asia ( Uzbekistan)  and we always remove all lymph nodes 
I need try to smoke leg of lamb 
Most the time I use my tandoor make it tandoor gusht


----------



## bhambrewer (May 12, 2021)

Aledavidov said:


> It’s great to hear . I’m from Central Asia ( Uzbekistan)  and we always remove all lymph nodes
> I need try to smoke leg of lamb
> Most the time I use my tandoor make it tandoor gusht



Ooh, I need to revisit how to make a home made tandoor. I think it's relatively easy to do so - just needs some ceramic plant pots.... then I can make a whole load of other dishes :)


----------



## Aledavidov (May 12, 2021)

bhambrewer said:


> Ooh, I need to revisit how to make a home made tandoor. I think it's relatively easy to do so - just needs some ceramic plant pots.... then I can make a whole load of other dishes :)


You can build from brick 
This is what I have , made from ceramic


----------



## olaf (May 12, 2021)

Been awhile since I had lamb but using pecan smoke sounds like the perfect match


----------



## bhambrewer (May 13, 2021)

Aledavidov said:


> You can build from brick
> This is what I have , made from ceramic



looks legit, thanks!


----------



## bhambrewer (May 13, 2021)

olaf said:


> Been awhile since I had lamb but using pecan smoke sounds like the perfect match



I like pecan as a flavouring wood. It's kind of sweet and nutty, a bit less "defined" than hickory or mesquite?


----------



## jcam222 (May 13, 2021)

Looks tasty. I like my lamb chops rare to medium rare for sure. I’ve learned that I don’t care for leg rare. Last leg I did to around 198F , went in a pan with wine sauce , shrooms and herbs at 165. I pulled it and man it was awesome.


----------



## smokinstubbs (May 19, 2021)

sandyut said:


> I have never cooked lamb to that temp.  I always make medium rare - which my wife wont eat...but I can throw hers on the grill as needed.  Curious about cooking to 195.  was it still tender and juicy?



I find Lamb to be more tender when cooked longer, I prefer very little pink inside. Here's a experiment for you, take 2 lamb chops and bake, grill, or broil them the same. But leave one in a little longer till there's no pink and then tell me which one is easier to get the meat off the bone? Yep, the one that's cooked longer.
I can't understand all these people that like their meat on the raw side of rare, just makes no sense? I guess they also like their chicken red on the inside too?


----------

